# Girlfriends betta Isis



## Gravistunn (Aug 8, 2014)

Isis has waited long enough to make his debut. He is currently living in a planted 2.5g tank with 4 ghost shrimp and a zebra nerite. I will get around to making journals ones of these days but for now I hope you guys enjoy the shots! 





















~Travis


----------



## Farm (Sep 23, 2014)

That is a beautiful fish. What type betta is he classified as? There are so many really. Very pretty.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

mr. Gunn? Awesome looking betta


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

good looking fish, whats with the name?


----------



## Gravistunn (Aug 8, 2014)

Sadly he is a halfmoon from petco, it is showing a small amount of the butterfly trait and I really like the "black lace" it has going on.

I would like to breed him but idk if I want to spend the time and money on breeding a box store fish. Possibly consider it if I end up finding a nice HM butterfly female (with lineage from breeder) to increase odds of the better genes being dominate. 

And his name is Isis.










~Travis


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

why Isis?


----------



## Gravistunn (Aug 8, 2014)

Italionstallion888 said:


> mr. Gunn? Awesome looking betta



Yes! It's me



~Travis


----------



## Gravistunn (Aug 8, 2014)

jmf3460 said:


> why Isis?



My girlfriend loves Egyptian mythology and went with Isis. It's unfortunate timing to have a pet named Isis but ohhhhhhh well.


~Travis


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Terrorist fish omg


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice betta, but if you care about show correctness, I wouldn't breed him. If you don't care about show correctness, why bother breeding him to a HM female from a breeder instead of from the store? If you are going to breed bettas, you should probably read up on their genetics. The color genes are fairly simple single-gene traits, but the body type and fins involve multi-gene and cumulative-gene traits that are trickier to breed for.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Gravistunn said:


> My girlfriend loves Egyptian mythology and went with Isis. It's unfortunate timing to have a pet named Isis but ohhhhhhh well.
> 
> 
> ~Travis


lol, that's quite a name


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

.-. dat name

Nice looking fish though


----------



## Gravistunn (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, yeah that name.... Haha oh well it's hard to upset is art institute grads. I need to do an update with tank shots. I will be upgrading to a split 10g soon (really soon if there are any good sales on Black Friday)


~Travis


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

You mean isol??


----------



## Gravistunn (Aug 8, 2014)

Isis- http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isis


~Travis


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

lol yea I actually have a co worker named Isis, named after the egyptian goddess. pretty sure shes getting tired of the comparison also


----------

